# Finally some pics - MXL and Strada OS



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

I did a thorough wash and detail of my grungy MXL yesterday and took some pics. My artsy bike photo skills are sorely lacking, but you get the general idea. I'd really love to have someone who knows what they are doing take some pics. One of the guys at my LBS said he can get an Eddy autograph for me, so it would be cool to have a great shot of my bikes signed by Eddy framed in the house.

Anyway here they are. I got some more up close shots if you want 'em.


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

Classics!

Thanks for sharing. Well worth the wait. :thumbsup:


----------



## INDECS (Sep 22, 2009)

That flat fork crown looks pretty good in the MXL. And I bet it offers some more comfort than the original MXL fork.


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks for posting them! I'm always ready to see more pictures of Merckx's beautiful bikes. :thumbsup:


----------

